
How anxious should I be about heeding Apple's advice and trusting Malwarebytes? - jdhakert
Two simultaneous malware scans, one using Malwarebytes and the other using fs protection for Mac, ran on my MacBook Pro. The programs reported very different sets of detections:<p>Scan #1: Malwarebytes, in its usual, unnerving ~15-second “comprehensive scan” duration, prompts a false negative: “Congratulations, you are clean!” [disclosure-in-jest: operating on the assumption that it’s referring to my computer being clean, not me personally—though the results of my recent blood test posit the same]<p>Scan #2: fs protection for Mac detects that I&#x27;m about to get Locky&#x27;ed out of my computer (reporting 8 VBS&#x2F;Locky.AF file instances stored locally as email attachments)<p>Here’s a link to a screenshot of the whole mess: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;mac&#x2F;comments&#x2F;97467p&#x2F;how_anxious_should_i_be_about_following_apples&#x2F;?st=JKT19O4H&amp;sh=bf1d0a57<p>Though I included a couple (terrible) jokes, this is a serious post and the scans were under the stated  conditions. Any help&#x2F;advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
======
zxcmx
Do you have stuff on your Mac that would run VBScript? Did you open the
attachments?

